# Change in symptoms during 2ww



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi everyone
It's seven days after my ET and I could do with some reassurance   since starting treatment had sore boobs and nipples and have felt really bloated. had some fairly mild cramping, no spotting, no cm (yet). Last night i became aware that boobs have subsided - less sore, less big and nipples have gone down!!! am now thinking the worst   am hanging on to the hope that it might be because all the drinking of the 2 litres a day water has flushed the meds out of system so body is returning to 'normal' and may   just still get BFP next friday.. i did serach ff and found some helpful info but still need some reassurance please..
kazzie
-good luck to everyone on 2ww
- morning Bernie ! x


----------



## SophJ (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Kazzie,

I can't really help with the symptoms as its my first time but i currently have had backache for 3 dats - getting progressively worse - stomach cramps started in the night and am convinced af is on the way. I did and still do have bloating but my boobs have gone down a bit and hurt less. I am looking for reassurance too!

Good luck for a bfp on Friday

xx


----------



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks Sophj
this is so hard isn't it? ....During my many searches on FF and the internet i have come across quite a few people who have had backache and cramps and went on to get a BFP - so you may well be ok! good luck to you too Sophj  
kazzie


----------



## babylove (May 25, 2006)

hi kazzie...am in the same boat as you only difference is i test in two days so i dont know what to think really but i am holding on thinking what is meant to be will be and trying to remain hopeful and positive for my little embies.....lets hope someone can shed some light on this...good luck to you..xxx

babylove


----------



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

babylove
i really hope hope u get the bfp   .. i have done more searching of the threads to try and find info and have found similar stories some ending in bfp some in bfn so there's no rhyme and reason!! I am hoping there is someone who has had exactly the same experience as us - but i know that's expecting a bit too much as we all have different bodies! you are right to remain hopeful and positive - that will help embies no end i'm sure i need to do the same myself ...i am calming down a bit now.
lots of luck to you too xxx


----------



## poppybun (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Kazzie,

I had sore boobs most of the way through all the treatment, till halfway through the 2ww, then they started feeling normal again, of course I thought the worst as you are, but I got my bfp last monday!  I still keep prodding them wondering why they don't hurt like most people seems to have, I also keep thinking do I feel sick but no nothing, but hey ho we are all different.  Every now and then I get a little niggly period type pain but otherwise I feel completely normal, I even took another pregnancy test yesterday just to double check!!  as I just don't have any signs that I am pregnant.
So try not to worry, just keep yourself heathly and positive and I hope you get a BFP on friday!

X


----------



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

oh poppybun
your post cheered me up no end! i'm thrilled for you - you must be on cloud nine...and thank you so much for giving me a little more hope.. i was shocked last night as the change happened so quickly - fell asleep on sofa and woke and  i felt different!! 
thank you for taking to the time to reply - at times like this you are just desperate for reassurance/information ...much appreciated  
kazzie xxx


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

Kazzie now is the ideal time for your HCG jab and its effects to have worn off! hence subsiding symptoms! its perfectly normal at this stage for this to happen. I know its hard its my 4th attempt and i have really learnt NOT to analyse anything! you will just drive yourself crazy!  both symptoms and no symptoms can equal BFP or BFN! my advise is just to go with it and TRY to enjoy the experience! PUPO! 
LOL Tix xxx


----------



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

Tixy
that does make perfect sense..... - thank you (and poppybun!) for bringing me back to my senses   usually i'm so good at telling other people not to panic etc but rubbish at taking my own advice it seems! dh did remind me that nurse had said drink lots of water as it will regulate your body and wash out medications....but blind panic took over.. i felt...not pregnant in any way....however,  i will now consider myself pupo.... 
wishing you bfp.  
many many thanks
mrs panic Kazzie xx


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

Kazzie 'panic' has been my middle name hon for the past two years.........even now i have to try really hard. but my mantra is; believe, relax and have faith, just let it all happen try to do lots of nice things during the 2ww! remember many women ttc naturally at this stage wouldnt know they were PUPO and continue perfectly as normal  
If you need to chat im aroun ANYTIME! Im abit of an old hat! 
XXX


----------



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

thanks Tixy!
good to know u r there! that's an excellent mantra - and in fertile orange  too! have been listening to Zita West cd (do you know it?) covers 3 stages of icf/icsi, the last being the 2ww - very relaxing..aiming to have pma like u - will only regret it later for not making the most of 2ww and being pupo - whatever the outcome.
lots of luck for both of us (and everyone on 2ww) xxxxxx   
kazzie xx


----------



## Demelza (Sep 13, 2007)

HI everyone,

Thanks to you all for a very reassuring thread - especially PoppyBun with her BFP. (Hurrah!) I've also had mild symptoms subsiding since Day 7, and have been trying not to think it's all over yet. We have my 11 year old niece staying next week - she won't be leaving until the third day after my first test date, and we've decided not to test while she's here unless we're upset and she gets upset too. So it's a long long wait until D Day!

I'm on a donor cycle, when you don't have the jabs, and you continue to take the same oestrodiol patches, just jazz them up with progesterone after ET, so I don't have the excuse of flushing out the system however...

Does anyone know if taking the progesterone/ oestrodiol actually stops your AF coming, even if you aren't pregnant?

Good luck to all

Demelza


----------



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi Demelza
that's a good question - has gone through my mind too. maybe someone will know??
kazzie x good luck x


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

doh! just lost my last post! 

Kazzie i think Zita has some good ideas but my advise is not to take her too literally! the 1st time i did Tx i did bedrest 3 days...had oils burning, played whale music, had orange and purple EVERYWHERE! I looked like the bog monster when i emerged!    AND she says to avoid chocolate .......no way! im stocked up with it, infact my fridge has nothing but chocolate! i think a little of what you fancy is good for the soul and our embryos!........ im afraid i got really stressed and cried most of the time!  so this time im going with the flow what i feel comfortable with! 

Demelza as far as i know progesterone wont necessarily stop AF but it can delay it. However you dont need to worry eh since you will be getting BFP!   
XXX


----------



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi tixy - i think i am turning into the bog monster too ha ha! have hardly ventured out of house and when i did i scowled at anyone who came within 3 feet of me in case they bumped into me (and embies  ) - now that's NOT good! but i have had some chocolate...   after my previous post about symptoms disappearing my boobs have made themselves known again today and had cramping last night and a good part of today. this could mean 1 of 2 things either af on her way or the other-thing-that-i (we all)-want-so-much-i-can't even-say-it....also lots of people mention having lots of cm on 2ww - but i haven't had any so am trying not to obsess over that now!. the longest 2 weeks of my life - ever!!
kazzie xx


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

hi Kazzie glad to hear your indulging in some chocolate! me too! its taken the place of my glass of wine in the evening! spent the last 3 months loosing weight...at this rate its all gonna go back on since im unable to do my sport!
I have cramps AGAIN tonight.....its too early for AF......erm.....so it 1)progesterone or 2)embies starting to bed in!   
heres to sore boobs and AF cramps eh?  
sleep well! remember PUPO! PMA PMA! dont stop believing until we know anything otherwise!


----------



## wanting baby (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Kazzie

I am just passing throught the thread, my 2ww will not be until beginning of October, but i am interested in getting a Zita West CD. Unfortunately i cannot find it anywhere, can you tell me where you got your from please.

Good luck, im sure everythignn will be fine.



Andrea
x x x


----------



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi Tixy/Andrea
tixy: re the cramping - i do keep looking at the _ 2ww symptoms that went on to a BFP _ poll - for reassurance 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0;viewResults
the most common symptom for BFP is period pains - so that maybe that will reassure u 2!!! i can feel the cramping returning....
PUPO!
Kazzie xxx

thanks Andrea - had no idea just how much of a rollercoater this was going to be - but wouldn't change a thing....
i got the cd from Zita's website :http://www.zitawest.com/products.php?section=0#CD
covers pre and post transfer and 2ww. i ordered it too late so have only really been listening to 2ww bit which is only about 20 mins - but helps me have a pma through the negative times (as well as all the good people here ). I also have a Natal Hypnotherapy cd called 'prepare to conceive' - ...imagine your eggs are bathed in a golden light.... quite relaxing. http://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/1676/30436.html
good luck for your 2ww in October!
kazzie xx

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

The IVF Companion CD from Natal Hypnotherapy is also fab. There are 2 sections, the first for during down regging, and the second for after ET. I'm sure it's contributed to my being much more relaxed during this cycle. £17 well spent!

Marie


----------

